# Black Friday Deals



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Have you found any special deals you think are outstanding? Please post them for us.

I just went over the MF list and there are some fairly decent deals there on all sorts of things. Here is the link if you want to take a look. They also have 15% off on orders over $199.00. I am not sure if that applies on top of the Black Friday deals or not.

Musician's Friend: Musical Instruments Store


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I will not buy directly from the U.S.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Heres the BestBuy sneak preview.
Might pickup a monitor.

http://flyer.bestbuy.ca/flyers/best.../flyers/bestbuy-exclusive?flyer_run_id=182767


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I want a new MacBook.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

This is how I feel Black Friday should be handled.

REI Stores are Closing on Black Friday - REI.com


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LanceT said:


> This is how I feel Black Friday should be handled.
> 
> REI Stores are Closing on Black Friday - REI.com


You're just trying to get me to buy a new pair of skis, aren't you?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I got an email from jhs pedals...15% off all this week


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Heres the BestBuy sneak preview.
> Might pickup a monitor.
> 
> http://flyer.bestbuy.ca/flyers/best.../flyers/bestbuy-exclusive?flyer_run_id=182767



We dont get flyers here...and i couldn't tell you when the last time that was in a Best buy..but...based on that flyer...when did they become walmart?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I want a new MacBook.


You want all the dongles too?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

None of the Harley shops around here have what I need so nope. No deals.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> You want all the dongles too?


Yea, I guess. 
Sadly though, I may have some of them already.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> We dont get flyers here...and i couldn't tell you when the last time that was in a Best buy..but...based on that flyer...when did they become walmart?


Last year.
Same with Canadian tire. You can buy sugar and chips at Canadian tire now.
Wtf??


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

L&M has a Black Friday Sale with this:

- Don't pay for 90 days
- Receive a free bonus year on your performance warranty
- Get Rental Cash Back

Option 1. With pre-authorized payment only.
Option 2. Receive an extra year of performance warranty coverage on all eligible products.
Option 3. All purchases over $100 qualify for rental coupon cash back. $100-$249 - $10 coupon; $250-$499 - $25 in coupons; $500-$999 - $50 in coupons; $1000 and up - $100 in coupons. 
Nothing in the Flyer interests me at this time.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Last year.
> Same with Canadian tire. You can buy sugar and chips at Canadian tire now.
> Wtf??


I knew that about canadian tire...we had the first one with a grocery store in it...lasted a year before it was removed and put back to the way it was...

For some reason i see the future as only being able to get your groceries online and no store fronts anymore...

Or...getting your pesticides in one aisle, and fruit in the next


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I bought one of these today for sous vide cooking ($70 off)...

Anova Culinary's Online Store - Canada

Perfectly cooked steaks, here I come!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Gas is 93 cents a liter at some shithole gas bar on 48 north of the Aurora side road.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Gas is 93 cents a liter at some shithole gas bar on 48 north of the Aurora side road.


83.5 cents a liter here. That's before various discounts etc. and the price has nothing to do with black friday.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Cosmo Music is 15% off Friday and 10% Sat-Monday plus some other deals.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> 83.5 cents a liter here. That's before various discounts etc. and the price has nothing to do with black friday.


It's going back up


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> It's going back up


Not here, yet. If it does I have a 7 cent off/liter coupon from Safeway if I use their gas station. If it does go up it will still be cheaper than Ontario.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Not here, yet. If it does I have a 7 cent off/liter coupon from Safeway if I use their gas station. If it does go up it will still be cheaper than Ontario.


It was 93 on my way home...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> It was 93 on my way home...


A half an hr ago the gas station 3 blocks away was 83.9 cents/liter and because it's Wed. they take 2 cents/liter off at the pump. That's for regular which is all I use.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Today gas went from 106.9 to 112.9 here.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> Today gas went from 106.9 to 112.9 here.


The price you pay for where you live Kerry. Wanna trade?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> The price you pay for where you live Kerry. Wanna trade?


Nope


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

So, how did this thread go from Black Friday deals to gas?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> So, how did this thread go from Black Friday deals to gas?


I guess in some places for black friday week or month prices dropped a bit and then went back up higher than before. Classical.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> So, how did this thread go from Black Friday deals to gas?


for some cheapskates, a shopping spree means putting in a full tank of premium.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> So, how did this thread go from Black Friday deals to gas?


I can't afford GAS right now so I shop for the best deal on gas


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

we're at 79.9 right now, but there are 3 major refineries within a 20 mile radius of us so transportation costs are nil. Tuesday night most of the stations shot up to 90.9 out of the blue. Esso here didn't raise their price and by yesterday they were all back down to 79.9 again. It's such a scam.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Carbon tax, coming soon to a gas station near the rest of us.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, we've been enjoy that luxurious feeling of bailing out ol' mom nature for a number of years now. Think of the warm fuzzy you'll be getting when you finally do your part. It feels better than peeing your pants.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

We have a list of Black Friday deals. Email [email protected] and we'll send a copy.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The Tube Store has (up to?) 40% off. If you need to retube, now may be the time.

I don't know if all prices are adjusted as soon as you browse or what.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought some drills, a pair of snowshoes and a 50' heavy duty extension cord at CTC today. At Sears, I bought a pair of pants, a shirt and tie, a pair of hiking boots and a nice winter coat for my wife for 50% off.

I also went to Costco and bought some Aussie bites. They were full price but you have to try them. My niece's husband told her to stop buying them because he couldn't keep his hand out of the Aussie jar. I definitely recommend them, even at full price.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sneaky said:


> I bought one of these today for sous vide cooking ($70 off)...
> 
> Anova Culinary's Online Store - Canada
> 
> Perfectly cooked steaks, here I come!


Tried sous vide venison 2 weeks ago. Return it. Grill your steak.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I bought a washer today. Saved $600.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Hey, we've been enjoy that luxurious feeling of bailing out ol' mom nature for a number of years now. Think of the warm fuzzy you'll be getting when you finally do your part. It feels better than peeing your pants.


Say what?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

TimH said:


> Cosmo Music is 15% off Friday and 10% Sat-Monday plus some other deals.


I've got my eye on the "door crasher" Sennheiser e935 vocal mic. Looking at a portable keyboard for the kids too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If I need something or want something I buy it when I need it or want it. Aside from that a lot of the stores here don't seem to have black friday sales except a few rip off car dealerships.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I've noticed a couple of really good deals at L&M but the chances of the items making it through Friday so that I can order them Saturday, is slim at best. Most of them are in stores in small towns with smaller customer bases so I am grasping at that straw. I plan to go into my store Friday to put some money on my account and to give a list to one of my friends who works there so that he can check the items first thing Saturday morning and snag them for me if any survive Friday.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bw66 said:


> I've got my eye on the "door crasher" Sennheiser e935 vocal mic. Looking at a portable keyboard for the kids too.


Got them both! Love shopping in my pajamas! Free shipping too!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Non-music related but...

I'll be hitting the Toys R US sale. My po' childrens got no toys to open for Christmas yet. Normally, we would have almost everything bought by now as we normally start buying "deals" as they come up and putting them away right after the summer, when their birthdays are done. This year, we've been a bit preoccupied with other priorities. Buying early generally means they get "more" and the "imaginary" budget gets ignored but the fact that I know that I got a deal on almost everything is MY Christmas present.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Tried sous vide venison 2 weeks ago. Return it. Grill your steak.


I'll still be finishing it on the grill or sear pan. 

You must have done it wrong.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sneaky said:


> I'll still be finishing it on the grill or sear pan.
> 
> You must have done it wrong.


I hope it wasn't cooked wrong; it cost me enough. 

TBH, it was ok_ay_. Texture took a bit of getting used to. It was pan seared, and the seasoning was fine. I bought it to determine if I should start doing it at home. It's not for me.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Carbon tax, coming soon to a gas station near the rest of us.


That's gonna be so cool - more money for the government ass clowns to piss down a hole.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> If I need something or want something I buy it when I need it or want it.


Same, I never think much about sales hype and such.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> I can't afford GAS right now so I shop for the best deal on gas


Can you get GAS for gas?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> Can you get GAS for gas?


When it's 81 cents here at some stations, ye


davetcan said:


> Carbon tax, coming soon to a gas station near the rest of us.


So. I need the gas in the truck and the bike to get to work, etc.. And, from the looks of it, in the snow blower. Guess I'd better go get some.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The guitars I was interested in were sold (as expected) but I did score an AC15 for a decent price.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There is still Cyber Monday (I just found out this year what that was!) if you haven't found anything yet. And I think Black Friday will go on for a whole week in many places.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Sonos Play 1 is now $199 at Bestbuy (or I think any Sonos dealer). I snagged two of them!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just ordered EL34's at 40% off. My JCM800 sounded in pain today.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

L&M actually has a few interesting offers on right now including several PRS entry level guitars at $530.

Promo


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> L&M actually has a few interesting offers on right now including several PRS entry level guitars at $530.
> 
> Promo


L & M actually have some decent deals. I think this is a first. That Godin Session is very tempting. $300.00 off..................


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> L & M actually have some decent deals. I think this is a first. That Godin Session is very tempting. $300.00 off..................


I didn't mention that Godin deal on purpose! 

I was actually at one of the local L&M shops on Saturday and ran into my next door neighbour. He's a retired Newfie who's a hoot and a half to talk to...I could gab with him all day. Anyway, I knew he played guitar (and various other instruments) but had never really talked to him about it until that afternoon as we strolled around the store and chit chatted about nearly every guitar and amp in the place. He'd popped in to have a look at a strat and was tempted to pick up a used USA Fender that was listed for $900 but said he needed to get rid of one of his current axes first. Hmmm...

As we continued to eyeball some other guitars we got to the Les Pauls and I grabbed one off the wall just to feel the neck as it looked pretty thin compared to the ones I've held previously. He then asks me if I had ever heard of "Godin" and I told him I had and in fact had a Norman (of the Godin family) acoustic at home. Well, off we went to the area where they had a few Godins on the wall and he said he had one that was a similar style to an LP (there weren't any on the wall) that he would be willing to let go REALLY cheap if I liked it. He told me to pop over anytime and I could have a look and play it for a few days and if I liked it he'd make it worth my while. Hmmm...

There could be a "NGD" thread from me sometime soon...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Sonos Play 1 is now $199 at Bestbuy (or I think any Sonos dealer). I snagged two of them!



I don't even know what those are...............


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> I didn't mention that Godin deal on purpose!
> 
> I was actually at one of the local L&M shops on Saturday and ran into my next door neighbour. He's a retired Newfie who's a hoot and a half to talk to...I could gab with him all day. Anyway, I knew he played guitar (and various other instruments) but had never really talked to him about it until that afternoon as we strolled around the store and chit chatted about nearly every guitar and amp in the place. He'd popped in to have a look at a strat and was tempted to pick up a used USA Fender that was listed for $900 but said he needed to get rid of one of his current axes first. Hmmm...
> 
> ...



And then a NGD for him if he puts the money towards a Fender!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Bought new luggage on Amazon otherwise as far as guitar stuff goes = Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I hope it wasn't cooked wrong; it cost me enough.
> 
> TBH, it was ok_ay_. Texture took a bit of getting used to. It was pan seared, and the seasoning was fine. I bought it to determine if I should start doing it at home. It's not for me.


when it comes to steaks, im all about the seasoning and the char...really couldn't care less about what the meat tastes like. For me, a cast iron pan at high temp is best, and with the right cut of meat, as good as most steak houses.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> when it comes to steaks, im all about the seasoning and the char...really couldn't care less about what the meat tastes like. For me, a cast iron pan at high temp is best, and* with the right cut of meat*, as good as most steak houses.


For me, it's all about the cut. I wouldn't try to eat a medium or medium rare round steak (better stewed). But if you cook a rib steak to anything past medium, I think you are wrecking it. With a good cut of steak, the less you do to it, the better it is, IMO. I like a bit of Worcestershire sauce and some Montreal steak spice, grill on hi heat for a few minutes on each side and I'm smiling!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

colchar said:


> I don't even know what those are...............


Home stereo speakers. Sort of like what the Bose Bluetooth systems wanted to be, but 100x better. The software integrates your Spotify with the music on your computer and then you can control it from any mobile device.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

colchar said:


> And then a NGD for him if he puts the money towards a Fender!


I finally had a chance to pop over to my neighbour's place tonight and spent an hour shooting the shit with him while he showed me his collection of instruments.

As we head down to the basement the first guitar I see is an older Peavey tele. Nothing fancy but he really just likes how it plays and hasn't played anything that can justify getting a newer or more expensive one. As I was looking at the tele he pulled out a Godin gig bag and started to reveal the guitar he mentioned to me at L&M on the weekend...a sunburst Godin Core with two humbuckers...it looks exactly like this:










He strummed it a few times and then handed it over to me to fondle...and fondle I did. I really liked the feel of the neck right away as the fit and finish is just so nice, especially compared to my nearly 25 year old Yamaha Pacifica. I pulled up a stool and sat down so I could properly strum and pluck at this thing and all the while my neighbour cracks open a Gator case to reveal his '65 Martin...WOW!

He's been the only owner and while he was younger he didn't really take the best care of it but it's still in good shape for a 50 year old guitar. He recently had the frets and fretboard re-done and since then he said it's felt like a new guitar. He started playing some Celtic tune and the guitar sounded phenomenal. Just WOW.

He also had a few fiddles hanging on the wall and another sitting on the coffee table that he had just repaired. Then he pulls out his mandolin. Wow, what a looker. I'm not into mandolins at all but he played it for a bit and sounded just as stunning as it looked (sorry for any mandolin lovers, I didn't catch the make or model).

I was still messing around with the Godin as he put on an impromptu set for me...lol. I just couldn't get over how nice the neck felt.

It was getting close to my kids' bedtime so I started to pack up the Godin as he told me to take it home and play with it for as long as I'd like. As I was doing so I noticed another guitar case and asked him what was in that one. Well, he grinned a little grin and started to unlatch it. Before he popped it open he asked if I remembered the used USA Fender Strat we saw at L&M on the weekend...LOL!!

I guess he went back on Monday after thinking about it all weekend and wanted to have a second look. He spent a little time playing it and examining it for any issues and determined it was immaculate. He decided to take another look around the shop and when he returned to the strat he was looking at there was another guy looking at it. A few moments later the guy turns to make a phone call on his cell phone and my neighbour seizes the opportunity and snatches the guitar and marches up to the till...so, $950 with tax...SOLD!!!

I finally headed back to my place and quickly fired up the ol' Mustang I and plugged in the Godin and proceeded to noodle around for an hour and a half. The neck...I really like that neck.

There could be a NGD thread coming very soon....and maybe I'll snap a pic of my neighbour's new strat, too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> I guess he went back on Monday after thinking about it all weekend and wanted to have a second look. He spent a little time playing it and examining it for any issues and determined it was immaculate. He decided to take another look around the shop and when he returned to the strat he was looking at there was another guy looking at it.* A few moments later the guy turns to make a phone call on his cell phone and my neighbour seizes the opportunity and snatches the guitar and marches up to the till.*..so, $950 with tax...SOLD!!!


Cell phones have a few more uses than just making phone calls!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Cell phones have a few more uses than just making phone calls!


Cell/Smart phones have become the ultimate in convenience with so much available to you, so quickly, but in this instance, this guy's cell phone likely cost him a NGD thread!!


----------

